
Sense – A Smart Monitor for your entire home - zbruhnke
http://sense.com
======
aggieben
I see this advertised a lot on Facebook. I'm pretty skeptical of this, though.
It attempts to detect energy consumption for particular appliances by the
pattern of current load, but I can't imagine this being accurate for most
people. Different appliances of the same type will generate very different
patterns, and residential power distribution can be _extremely_ noisy.

I think it's an interesting idea, I just doubt the practicality of it.

~~~
pedalpete
I've actually seen a few projects that use this method over the past few
years, and I think you're overestimating the challenge.

Once the servers know the fingerprint for a device, they can recognize that
fingerprint in multiple homes. The device doesn't have to get everything
perfectly correct right away, but it will recognize a fridge/freezer vs a
dishwasher vs a television. A combination of use times, power load etc etc.

I'm not saying it's easy, but enough people have done or attempted to do it
using the same method that I don't think it is probably as unreliable as you
suspect.

